# aus dem Teich gefischt



## walter101 (1. Nov. 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern vier kleine Fischis aus dem Teich gefischt,muessten Goldis oder Kois sein,bei einem weis ich nicht was das fuer ein kerlchen ist,ich fuege mal Bilder ein,mal sehen was ihr denkt?


----------



## Christine (1. Nov. 2013)

*AW: aus dem Teich gefischt*

Hallo,

keine Barteln, keine Koi.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Nov. 2013)

*AW: aus dem Teich gefischt*

Hi Walter,

kleine Goldfische - der eine zeigt nur die normale Ausgangsfärbung wie sie fast alle Goldfische am Anfang zeigen (nur die Farbform __ Shubunkin zeigt schon von klein auf etwas Farbe)

MfG Frank


----------



## walter101 (1. Nov. 2013)

*AW: aus dem Teich gefischt*

hallo Christine und  Frank,danke fuer die schnelle Antwort,kann es sein da ich nur ein __ Shubunkin im Teich habe, das der sich mit einem der drei Goldfische gepaart hat??

mfg Walter


----------



## muh.gp (1. Nov. 2013)

*AW: aus dem Teich gefischt*

Vielleicht haben sich sogar alle vier vergnügt.... 

Sei froh, ich hätte bisher noch keinen mehrfarbigen Nachwuchs im Teich. Entweder klassisch "gold" oder gelb...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## koifischfan (1. Nov. 2013)

*AW: aus dem Teich gefischt*

Meine ursprüngliche Antwort paßt gar nicht zur Frage.


----------



## walter101 (1. Nov. 2013)

*AW: aus dem Teich gefischt*

hallo Holger,ich bin froh das bunte Fischis sind,das letzte mal waren es nur normale Goldis,und es hat fast zwei Jahre gedauert bis sie Farbe bekommen haben,werde sie ueber den Winter im Aquarium lassen.

Gruessle Walter


----------



## walter101 (1. Nov. 2013)

*AW: aus dem Teich gefischt*

hallo Koifischfan,
was passt gar nicht??

Walter


----------



## koifischfan (1. Nov. 2013)

*AW: aus dem Teich gefischt*

@walter101
Habs oben geändert.


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Nov. 2013)

*AW: aus dem Teich gefischt*

moin Walter,
klasse, das wird ja dann doch recht spannend zu beobachten...
mach bitte ab und an mal Fotos, wenn sie sich umfärben,
dann können auch mal all' die, die keine Goldis, Sarasa und __ Shubunkin haben,
mitverfolgen wie ebensolche sich entwickeln


----------



## walter101 (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: aus dem Teich gefischt*

hallo Eva-Maria,

ich werde die kleinen weiter beobachten und Euch auf dem neuesten Stand halten.

lg.Walter


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Nov. 2013)

*AW: aus dem Teich gefischt*

Habe mal aus dem Teich meiner Verwandschaft extra bunte Jungfische geangelt, also so wie Bild 1 und 5.

Dachte mir schicke __ Shubunkin....tja, die beiden aus dem ersten Jahr sind komplett weiß geworden.
Die vier aus dem nächsten Jahr alle rot mit einem bischchen weiß an den Flossen. Dabei hatten die alle in der Jugend rote und schwarze Pflecken auf weißem Grund. Farblich waren die schon von Anfang an, also auch bei unter 1 cm. In der Größe sind die nämlich in einem meiner Aquarien gelandet. Da der __ Reiher die jetzt nicht alle bekommen hat hoffe ich, dass vielleicht auch die meisten Jungen gleich Farbe zeigen. Auffällig ist das 2 von den vier Roten etwas längere Flossen zeigen....scheint auch Sarasa Blut drinne zu sein.


----------



## max171266 (5. Nov. 2013)

*AW: aus dem Teich gefischt*

Hallo zusammen,
Habe auch einige jung Fische ins Aqua gesetzt, in der Hoffnung das vielleicht ein Koi dabei ist.
Aber so wie es aussieht war das wohl nichts 
Macht aber nichts, ist doch schön sie wachsen zu sehen 
Und Abnehmer habe ich auch schon 
anbei ein paar Bildchen....

Gruß Manfred


----------



## jolantha (6. Nov. 2013)

*AW: aus dem Teich gefischt*

Max, das ist ja wirklich ein schöner Anblick ! 
Warum hab ich eigentlich kein Aquarium ???


----------



## max171266 (19. Dez. 2013)

*AW: aus dem Teich gefischt*

Mal ein Update nach etwas über einen Monat....
Die kleinen Brummer.....wo die noch hin wollen???:shock
Gruß Manfred


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Dez. 2013)

*AW: aus dem Teich gefischt*

hi Max,
Bilder schauen gut aus bzw. Fischis auf den Bildern.
Größe lässt sich für mich leider nicht so gut schätzen,
sag' mal was.... in cm  bitte


----------



## max171266 (20. Dez. 2013)

*AW: aus dem Teich gefischt*

Hi Eva-Maria,
Also eingezogen sind sie ende Oktober, mit ca. 1,5 bis 3 cm.
Heute liegen sie zwischen 4 bis 9 cm, man kann fast beim Wachsen zusehen!
Letztes Jahr hatte ich 4 stück im Aqua, die sind über den Winter von 2 cm auf 15 cm gewachsen.
Die Brüder im Teich grade mal von 2 cm auf 5 cm, schon ein enormer unterschied.
Zurzeit habe ich drei junge Koi im Aqua sitzen. 
Einjährig ca. 15cm, mal schauen wie die sich bis zum Frühjahr machen. ;-)))

Gruß Manfred


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Dez. 2013)

*AW: aus dem Teich gefischt*

moin Manfred,
puuuuhhhh, das ist ja 
Worauf führst Du dieses rasante Wachstum zurück?


----------



## walter101 (20. Dez. 2013)

*AW: aus dem Teich gefischt*

moin Manfred,
schaun richtig gut aus deine kleinen,schöne Bilder die halten wenigstens still beim Bilder machen,was ich von meinen leider nicht sagen kann,aber sehe selbst meine kleinen,habe sie jetzt ins 400 liter Aquarium umgesetzt da habe sie mehr Platz zum schwimmen
grüssle Walter


----------



## max171266 (20. Dez. 2013)

Hi Eva--Maria,
Ich denke bei 23 grad und verwöhn Programm. 
Macht sich die Entwicklung recht positiv ;-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## max171266 (20. Dez. 2013)

*AW: aus dem Teich gefischt*

H Walter101,
Sehen doch auch schnicke aus, kleiner Tipp vorher ein bisschen füttern dann sind sie etwas ruhiger.
Mein Becken hat 1500 Liter, denke vom platz reicht es vorerst.

Gruß Manfred


----------



## walter101 (20. Dez. 2013)

*AW: aus dem Teich gefischt*

hi Manfred,
danke für den Tip,werde es mal versuchen,denke auch das der Platz ausreicht im Frühjahr gehen sie wieder ab in den Teich.

Gruß Walter


----------



## max171266 (15. Feb. 2014)

*AW: aus dem Teich gefischt*

So noch mal ein Update,
Einige der Jungs sind Mittlerweile so an die 15 cm
aber seht selber....

Gruß Manfred


----------



## Springmaus (15. Feb. 2014)

*AW: aus dem Teich gefischt*

Hallo !

da haste ein paar echt schicke Fischis !!!


----------



## Vogel (24. Feb. 2014)

Was genau ist denn ein __ Shubunkin?


----------



## max171266 (24. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Vogel 
Die sind halt wie Goldfische, nur mit viel mehr Farben. .
Sind für kleine Teiche gut geeignet. 
Wobei sie sich sehr gerne vermehren! !!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Feb. 2014)

Hi Vogel,

__ Shubunkin sind mehrfarbige ("bunte") Goldfische.

Sind sonst aber mit den ganz normalen einfarbigen Goldfischen identisch (die Teichformen werden auch 30-40cm groß und vermehren sich ebenfalls wie Karnickel)

MfG Frank


----------

